# reset pram vram via de clavier bluetooth



## naas (27 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour petite question qui me vient a l'esprit pour les chanceux d'entre vous qui possèdent un imac G5 avec option bluetooth (donc sans clavier si souris filaire), est ce que la remise a zero de la pram est possible via le clavier bluetooth ?
(le service commercial apple irlandais au tel ma certifié que oui, mais bon ....)

merci de vos réponses


----------



## TNK (31 Octobre 2004)

où est-ce documenté la remise à zéro de la pram?


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2004)

Réponse: OUI sans problème.

Toutes les commandes clavier sont accessibles dès le "bbzzzoooiiinngggg" de démarrage avec les claviers bluetooth Apple (Pomme-S, Pomme-V, C, Pomme-Option-P-R, X, D, Option, Shift,....)

Même chose avec le maintien du clic souris pour ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur CD/DVD. Ca marche avec la souris Bluetooth Apple


----------

